# Gmail SMTP (outgoing mails) not working



## tuxfan (Sep 1, 2005)

I use gmail with OE6. Have set it up as mentioned on the gmail site. POP3 (incoming) is working, SMTP (outgoing) is not working 

Any solution?



			
				Gmail error said:
			
		

> The connection to the server has failed. Account: Gmail, server:'smtp.gmail.com', Protocol: SMTP, Port: 465, Secure (SSL): Yes, Socket Error: 10061, Error Number: 0x800CCC0E


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 1, 2005)

hey hey the same problem was for me two daya ago ..i was using opera that time

try waiting one day coz they told that it was server problem


----------



## digen (Sep 1, 2005)

```
SYMPTOMS
When you try to send or receive messages using Outlook Express or Outlook, you may receive an error message. When you try to send a message to your Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) server, you may receive the following error message:
The connection to the server has failed. Account: 'your_account',
Server:'your_SMTP_server', Protocol:SMTP, Port: 25, Secure(SSL): NO,
Socket error: 10061, Error Number: 0x800ccc0e
Similarly, when you start the e-mail client or try to receive a message from your Post Office Protocol version 3 (POP3) server, you may receive the following error:
The connection to the server has failed. Account: 'your_account',
Server:'your_POP3_server', Protocol:POP3, Port: 110, Secure(SSL): NO,
Socket error: 10061, Error Number: 0x800ccc0e
CAUSE
The client connects to a port that is blocked or unavailable on the mail server. If the client is trying to send a message, the blocked port is 25, and if the client is trying to retrieve a message, the blocked port is 110. Refer to the error message for the protocol and port numbers.
```

MS KB


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 1, 2005)

hmmmm

it was this message "The connection to the server has failed. Account: 'your_account', 
Server:'your_POP3_server', ProtocolOP3, Port: 110, Secure(SSL): NO, 
Socket error: 10061, Error Number: 0x800ccc0e"

thnaks digen


----------



## crashuniverse (Sep 2, 2005)

using gmail auto configuration wizard may help. may be u r not giving the right ports required for ssl layers.


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 2, 2005)

Actually the thing is that I have never been able to send using gmail SMTP and I have configured it exactly as given on the site.


----------



## digen (Sep 2, 2005)

If thats the case then I believe the ISP's gateway or router has blocked the necessary ports required for gmail to work.

What about recieving?Can you download email through gmail POP in your email client?


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 2, 2005)

and 





> giving the right ports required for ssl layers



i am using the smtp from the last two months and i had not done any changes in settings
but it was accidently problem came

well for now mine problem is solved


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 3, 2005)

Hmm... Tuxfan you need to put 

```
yourname@gmail.com
```
 in the username then it will work .. And dont forget to enable *My server require authentication* in Outgoing Mail server properties .. And btw .. I use port 25 for SMTP .. Any reason for using 465  ..?


----------



## crashuniverse (Sep 3, 2005)

> Any reason for using 465 ..?



465 Encrypts the messages before its actually sent. 25 works well anyways.

Secure Sockets Layer, a protocol developed by Netscape for transmitting private documents via the Internet. SSL works by using a public key to encrypt data that's transferred over the SSL connection. Both Netscape Navigator and Internet Explorer support SSL, and many Web sites use the protocol to safely transmit confidential information, such as credit card numbers.

Also on *www.techniqueweb.com/terminology.php


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 3, 2005)

@digen: I can download using Gmail. No problems there. My ISP is VSNL and MTNL

@batty: I have put my email address as username from the beginning. I have also enabled authentication from day 1. So those settings are right. I have used port 465 simply because that is what gmail help says.

I don't care about secure mails because I don't use gmail for any serious stuff  So if 25 works well enough, I will put that. But then why does gmail says 465?


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 3, 2005)

first tell me if the 465/25 works or not now (which one is workinh)

well i am using the 465 but no probz now

first tell if its working or not


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 4, 2005)

It works for me allright .. I can Send / Recieve from Gmail ...


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 11, 2005)

Well, I disabled the secure connection and it was about to work and it didn't  My VSNL mail id is black listed by some spammer database maintainer which gmail relies upon. So that is why it doesn't allow me to send mails

 Down with spammers. They have used my email address in the from line too many times. Even mails sent to any MTNL user from my VSNL account bounces back because of some other blacklist. I have already applied for removal but there is no response from them yet 

VSNL guys are pathetic   I informed them about the problem that my id with a range of VSNL IP are blacklisted. I use a dialup so get a new IP everytime. Now to solve the problem they want my VSNL password  Someone from some call centres calls me asks for my password and says they can't solve the problem unless I let them access my account and send a mail  How can I give them my password like that? They don't even take responsibility for misuse till the password is with them. They stink and are sick  On receiving this information, they should have promptly take some action with those sites and ensure that their IP addresses are removed from their lists. I will have to think of some alternative remedy


----------



## naikosen (Sep 12, 2005)

Check to see if your modem driver is working perfectly.
It ,too, happend to me some days ago. Driver and hardware were seemed to work in a good condition, but problem not solved. 
When I brought another driver CD and reinstalled the modem driver, problem gone.


----------



## KnightRider (Sep 12, 2005)

well , then why dont u download the auto setup from ur gmail account for outlook express. i think that may work. it is avilable in your settings tab of gmail.


----------

